# MCI Surge Equipment



## NPO (May 30, 2018)

My agency recently had an open house where we showed off all of our equiptment. Among the displays was one modular section of our MMU, or Mobile Medical Unit. It's a mobile hospital that's somewhat unique to EMS agencies. 

It got me thinking, what does your agency use for supporting large MCIs?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2018)

NPO said:


> My agency recently had an open house where we showed off all of our equiptment. Among the displays was one modular section of our MMU, or Mobile Medical Unit. It's a mobile hospital that's somewhat unique to EMS agencies.
> 
> It got me thinking, what does your agency use for supporting large MCIs?




500 cardboard, disposable backboards.


----------



## NPO (May 30, 2018)

I made a separate post for simplicity.

This is our MMU, or Mobile Medical Unit. The base unit is a semi trailer, much like a command trailer. The front 2/3 are for logistics and command staff, while the rear 1/3 has a basic treatment and intake area. From there, there are several modular tents that can be set up in various sizes. The whole thing is modular, but when fully deployed the MMU is 8000sqft and will house 60 long-term patients, and support enough medical staff to be self sufficient. The MMU has nearly full capabilities including lab, x-ray, surgery and ER. Obviously we don't staff the whole thing, seeing as you would need rad techs, physicians etc, but we supply and maintain the equiptment. 

It's only been fully deployed once, on 2011, when a EF-5 tornado took out a hospital about 1.5 hours away. It was on site for about a year.


----------



## DrParasite (May 30, 2018)

http://www.nj.gov/health/ems/documents/ems-task-force/emstf_brochure.pdf


----------



## DrParasite (May 30, 2018)

While not the agency I work for, they are the EMS agency that covers my county


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 30, 2018)

This is pretty much our set up.


----------



## StCEMT (May 31, 2018)

I don't remember specifics about it, but we have a trailer that can support 50 patients or so I believe. 

Most of what we have to filter are just the MVC or shooting incidents


----------



## NPO (May 31, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> I don't remember specifics about it, but we have a trailer that can support 50 patients or so I believe.
> 
> Most of what we have to filter are just the MVC or shooting incidents


Do you have a photo? A trailer for 50 patients is pretty impressive! Or do you mean a supply trailer with supplies for up to 50 patients, like backboards, IVs, bandages, etc


----------



## StCEMT (May 31, 2018)

NPO said:


> Do you have a photo? A trailer for 50 patients is pretty impressive! Or do you mean a supply trailer with supplies for up to 50 patients, like backboards, IVs, bandages, etc


Supply trailer. I can actually go take a picture now, not doing anything at the moment. Stand by.


----------



## Bullets (May 31, 2018)

What Dr Parasite posted is what we are working with here in NJ. The NJ EMS task force is a modular team that can assemble for the response needed. We have 25, 50 and 100 patient mass casualty response trucks spaced around the state. There are currently 13 Medical ambulance buses and 3 converted buses that can treat and transport up to 30 patients.

All of this is supporting the Western Shelter Systems Gatekeeper, which is a modular system made up of tents in varying sizes, mainly 19x35. We recently added 2 23x60 tents for larger incidents that require bigger single treatment areas. This system can be as simple as a single open air tent to a dozen interconnected tents with positive pressure modules, HVAC, hot and cold running water, showers, decon chambers, toilets, sleeping quarters, lockable supply rooms, generators, oxygen generating systems, ect. 

This was our operation at Ocean Medical Center during Sandy 





This can also be deployed to support the MSED, which is a tractor trailer based ER we can deploy anywhere. It provides both a 10 bed ER and a 2 suite surgical module, as well as all the supporting functions needed. That unit was deployed in NJ and on Long Island during Hurricane Sandy. Part of it is on St Croix supporting the local system

My volunteer agency hosts 1 Ambulance bus and the central region Special Operations Vehicle. Our SOVs are logistics support vehicle that contains everything needed to make a gatekeeper camp run. Our County has 1 100 patient MCRU, which is a Spartan Gladiator rescue and 2 25 patient MCRUs, which are F450s with a utility box 

The benefit of state based funding and coordination


----------

